# Pumpkin??



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Our GSD pup is 8 weeks and has had loose stool since we brought her home a few days ago. The breeder fed her purina one puppy chow so we have continued with that but she has been having diarrea still. The only thing that is keeping her solid is adding a tbsp of pumpkin to her kibble. How long can I do this for? It's so much easier potty training her with solid poop! As soon as I give her a meal of just kibble she has an upset tummy again.

She does have a vet appointment for Tuesday but I thought I'd ask here in the mean time.

Louise.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Britmum30 said:


> Our GSD pup is 8 weeks and has had loose stool since we brought her home a few days ago. The breeder fed her purina one puppy chow so we have continued with that but she has been having diarrea still. The only thing that is keeping her solid is adding a tbsp of pumpkin to her kibble. How long can I do this for? It's so much easier potty training her with solid poop! As soon as I give her a meal of just kibble she has an upset tummy again.
> 
> She does have a vet appointment for Tuesday but I thought I'd ask here in the mean time.
> 
> Louise.


You can call the vet and ask, but I give all of mine a tablespoon a day in their food--they love it. Its a good source of fiber and I believe they will tell you its fine to do everyday


----------



## pinogirl (Jan 21, 2012)

What kind of pumpkin do you buy?

This week Stella has had diarrhea on & off. 2x it happend in her crate during the night.
Not a nice sight in the morning.
I am giving her chicken and rice for dinner tonight.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Plain canned pumpkin. NOT pie filling as that has spices in it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Louise, 

Personally I wouldn't give pumpkin to your puppy. She hasn't been to a vet so you don't know if she is healthy. I would get her to the vet sooner. She has had the runs since you got her which means she likely had it BEFORE you got her. If I had a new baby puppy that had the runs, I would take it and get it checked by a vet ASAP.


----------



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay thanks. It's just the plain pumpkin with no spice. It's working to firm her poop up. I tried to get her in sooner to the vet but Tuesday was the earliest they had...we like this vet so it's worth waiting for her rather than go somewhere else. We just never had this with our lab. I just want to make sure that it's not bad to keep giving her the pumpkin.

Louise


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Tuesday does seem like a long way off for an 8 week old puppy with diarrhea. They can dehydrate quickly. Make sure she is drinking plenty of water! And if it gets worse I would just show up at the vet!!! (and let her poop on his floor)


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

ROFL katdog!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Could the diarrhea just be stress, a new home? Pumpkin did not do a thing for our dog, maybe try a little white rice/cottage cheese? 

I actually like BlackGSD's advice - if you can't get to the vet, hopefully they can give you some feeding recommendations over the phone. Remember to bring a stool sample when you do go.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes stress can cause the runs, also overfeeding can do it too. Hope that your pup gets straightened out soon.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

It's been my experience but pumpkin only does so much good. If the poop doesn't harden up after a day or two...it usually meant something else was going on. 8 weeks old....maybe worms???? Could also be the food. It's so hard to tell when they are that age. I just know that runny poo's in a 8 week old can go very bad, very quick.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbup:


BlackGSD said:


> Louise,
> 
> Personally I wouldn't give pumpkin to your puppy. She hasn't been to a vet so you don't know if she is healthy. I would get her to the vet sooner. She has had the runs since you got her which means she likely had it BEFORE you got her. If I had a new baby puppy that had the runs, I would take it and get it checked by a vet ASAP.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't wait to see a Vet because you like the Vet. your
pup isn't feeling well. your liking the Vet doesn't cure the pup.
when i got my pup he had to see a Vet within 24 or 48 hours
as per the contract. hopefully you'll never need one by know
the location of an E-Vet.



Britmum30 said:


> Okay thanks. It's just the plain pumpkin with no spice. It's working to firm her poop up. I tried to get her in sooner to the vet but Tuesday was the earliest they had...
> 
> >>>> we like this vet so it's worth waiting for her rather than go somewhere else.<<<<
> 
> ...


----------

